# Unplugged shop time



## Northern Neck Burl Bros. (Feb 20, 2016)

Did some messing around today and came up with this. Cherry burl scrap pipe. No power tools at all. Ruff shape with a hand saw then some file work then sand, sand, sand. Even did the hole with a hand drill. No hole in the stem yet.... scared to death to do it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 20, 2016)

Thats awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

That's a darn cool pipe. I could see a hobbit puffing on that in the Shire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 20, 2016)

Very cool! But I would have drilled the hole first, then shaped the stem....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Northern Neck Burl Bros. (Feb 20, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Very cool! But I would have drilled the hole first, then shaped the stem....



Did some research after I made it and I found out that the holes are usually drilled before any shaping is done.  Oh well...learn by doing right? I will just be taking my sweet time when I tackle that.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

Very cool looking....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

